# New ReyLight LAN available soon



## hbk_rey (Aug 2, 2017)

A little changed on the body. price 59$.
PP/Email: [email protected] 

4000K Nichia 219C high CRI.

Output (AA battery)
Moonlight mode: 0.2 lumens, 30 days
Low mode: 2.5 lumens, 60 hrs
Mid mode: 23 lumens, 4.5 hrs
High mode: 110 lumens, 50 min


Output (14500 battery)
Moonlight mode: 0.2 lumens, 20 days
Low mode: 6.5 lumens, 30 hrs
Mid mode: 81 lumens, 2.2 hrs
High mode: 390 lumens, 40 min


Operation:
Click to turn on, tap to cycle modes.
Click again to turn off.
Starts at moon by default.


----------



## m95c (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh nice!


----------



## Weld Inspector (Aug 10, 2017)

Rey,

You didn't mention the 10 trit slots for the people new to your work.

Amazing light, love mine thanks Rey


----------



## hbk_rey (Aug 11, 2017)

Weld Inspector said:


> Rey,
> 
> You didn't mention the 10 trit slots for the people new to your work.
> 
> Amazing light, love mine thanks Rey



Yes, sorry, I just mentioned the little change.


----------



## mikes1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey Ray,

I missed out on the last run. How can I get one of the new batch?
im not on Facebook


----------



## hbk_rey (Sep 15, 2017)

On Amazon US now.
LAN 59$ after code: J6PSMOWA
Pineapple 39$ after code: IW3C96K8

Think I have fixed it, code active at 2017-9-16 07:00 PDT


----------



## scintillator (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi ray I sent you a paypal a few weeks ago and have not heard anything,what can I do?


----------



## hbk_rey (Sep 18, 2017)

scintillator said:


> Hi ray I sent you a paypal a few weeks ago and have not heard anything,what can I do?



Pls pm me your paypal address, I will check it. Have you left a message of your forum ID in paypal?


----------



## Weld Inspector (Sep 18, 2017)

Are you still planning a copper run?


----------



## hbk_rey (Sep 19, 2017)

Weld Inspector said:


> Are you still planning a copper run?



It is not on current plan list. Don't have much money to stock lights.


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks nice.

How does this light run on lithium primaries?


----------



## hbk_rey (Sep 19, 2017)

gottawearshades said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> How does this light run on lithium primaries?



Same as NI-MH


----------

